# Lowrance LMS-525 CDF Major Problems Please Help!!!



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have moved a Lowrance LMS-525 CDF from one boat to another and I have no GPS signal from the LGC-3000 antenna. I hooked it up exactly as it was before, and I have no clue why it isn't working? Does anyone have a old unit laying around they aren't using anymore? Any ideas what my problems may be? Any help would be great going on a trip in 10 days to Canada and I am going to be screwed without this unit.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

ground ?


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks checked the ground over and over no problem, there has to be a short in the mother board...


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

Check the anteanae lead. Cometimes the cable gets messed up when you dc and reconnect


----------

